# Oddball Porcelain Beer Bottle Stopper?



## hemihampton (May 30, 2021)

Dug this in a Dump Today. Say's Conrad Pfeiffer Detroit Michigan. I never seen a Porcelain Beer Stopper like this? Has anybody else? Unfortunately missing some color but on angle cast see ghost image of writing.  I'm guessing maybe it fit on top of a Cork? LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 30, 2021)

Nice find!  Your guess about the cork is correct.  I believe these were advertising items used to reseal bottles which had been opened already, rather than anything that that would come on a sealed bottle.  Here's one for Lash's Bitters with the cork intact


----------



## nhpharm (May 31, 2021)

Cool find!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 31, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Dug this in a Dump Today. Say's Conrad Pfeiffer Detroit Michigan. I never seen a Porcelain Beer Stopper like this? Has anybody else? Unfortunately missing some color but on angle cast see ghost image of writing.  I'm guessing maybe it fit on top of a Cork? LEON.
> View attachment 225903View attachment 225904View attachment 225905


This is actually a whiskey bottle stopper. Like Canadian Bottles said and showed it did have a cork.


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> This is actually a whiskey bottle stopper. Like Canadian Bottles said and showed it did have a cork.




NO, Conrad Pfeiffer is a big well known Brewery in Detroit, I have many of his Bottles. With same Insignia. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2021)

PRE PRO PAPER LABELS PFEIIFERS.


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2021)

I'M MORE USED TO THESE TYPE WITH A CORK.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 31, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> NO, Conrad Pfeiffer is a big well known Brewery in Detroit, I have many of his Bottles. With same Insignia. LEON.View attachment 225928View attachment 225929



Those ARE sharp!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patagonian digger (May 31, 2021)

I guess, like HEMIHAMPTON, it could be a glass bottle stopper.


----------



## patagonian digger (May 31, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> NO, Conrad Pfeiffer is a big well known Brewery in Detroit, I have many of his Bottles. With same Insignia. LEON.View attachment 225928View attachment 225929


Good nice staff LEON


----------



## UncleBruce (May 31, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'M MORE USED TO THESE TYPE WITH A CORK.View attachment 225935


These type closures were never used for beer.  They look sharp, but were point of advertising used on liquor bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2021)

So, They Advertised Beer Products on Liquor Bottles? Wouldn't they Advertised Beer Products on Beer Bottles? Makes more sense to me? LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> So, They Advertised Beer Products on Liquor Bottles? Wouldn't they Advertised Beer Products on Beer Bottles? Makes more sense to me? LEON.


If they are already drinking the liquor there is no need to advertise it.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2021)

SO, If beer advertising stoppers were put on Liquor Bottles then that must mean the Liquor Stoppers were put on Beer Bottles from what your saying?????


----------



## PhillyDug (Jun 2, 2021)

Here is my one and only


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2021)

That's the more commonly seen Porcelain Stopper. Yours had a wire going through the holes, mine appeared to have a Cork at one time. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jun 4, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> SO, If beer advertising stoppers were put on Liquor Bottles then that must mean the Liquor Stoppers were put on Beer Bottles from what your saying?????


These toppers went to liquor bottles, it was never used on beers. That company on yours may well have produced some sort of Liquor bottle with this stopper at some point. Here is a further example of the same stopper type with a different Liquor dealer name on it:


----------

